# Coral frag Extravaganza 2014



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

*2nd annual CORAL FRAG EXTRAVAGANZA -- 2014 FRAG MEET*

Hey Guys so we decided to make another show this year since we had so much fun at last years show. Same place different date this time  (July 27th).

Site will be updated shortly... Vendors please email [email protected]

Limited amount of Early bird tickets available. Get 33% Discount by clicking the link below.

https://www.eventbrite.ca/e/marine-coral-exposale-tickets-12260640907?discount=earlybird2014


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Well I may just have to make this the first frag meet I am a vendor at.


----------



## chronzz (Jan 27, 2014)

Sweet can't wait


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have no frags!


----------



## neemo (Feb 4, 2014)

Oakville Reef Gallery will be there?

I thought they were gone? Anyone know otherwise?


----------



## Exotic Reef (Mar 2, 2014)

That is last years vendor map.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

In my neighborhood. Keep us posted !, I will be there


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

I think I will have to attend as well


----------



## marblerye (Jul 25, 2010)

Been waiting for this one


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Always my birthday weekend! 

You have my contact info.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

We are having a great response. Cant wait for this. We are getting a few new vendors this year. Will have more information soon.


----------



## FragCave (Dec 15, 2011)

Great!!!!!It is just around the corner


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

Any updates for us?


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Will have more updates after next week. Just going on a business trip.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Need more info. Date is fast approaching.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Great news!
Looking forward to it !


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Show is happening. All vendors will be getting an email tonight.


----------



## Flazky (Jan 9, 2010)

Cant wait.


----------



## fireangel (Aug 3, 2013)

as the date gets closer i am getting more and more excited. i am really looking forward to being a vendor for the first time at ones of these events! looking forward to your email sir.


----------



## Flameangel (Sep 25, 2013)

*July 27th Coral Fest*

I heard from a fellow reefer last year had lots of rare corals to choose from.....can't wait to see what's up.


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

Emails to vendors are sent out. If anyone can recommend a nice marine organization that does something nice, would be highly appreciated. We are looking for a charity to donate proceeds to.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent. Thanks for the prompt response


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Zvonmonet said:


> Emails to vendors are sent out. If anyone can recommend a nice marine organization that does something nice, would be highly appreciated. We are looking for a charity to donate proceeds to.


http://www.livingoceans.org/


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

Great, i will check them out and try to reach out to them. I will be updating the website with the list of vendors and other information by tonight.


----------



## verano (Mar 4, 2013)

Early bird tickets available on the site below. Get 33% OFF.

https://www.eventbrite.ca/e/marine-coral-exposale-tickets-12260640907?discount=earlybird2014


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

At what time the speakers presentation will start?


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

from 2pm to about 3 - 3:15pm


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

we will post an itinerary soon on the website.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

tix bought! bring on the frags 

Vlad: got your message on the other reef forum you're on ....i'm not a moderator there anymore, but best contact the admin and ask them...i don't see why he'd have problem with it 

z


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

Awesome, we are really excited for this event.


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

If anyone has a small naso tang for sale and can bring it to the show I would be very interested! Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

FINAL FLOOR PLAN FOR THIS YEARS EVENT.










We have a full house, we are really excited for this years event. Got a lot of interesting things planned.

*Guest speakers will cover 2 topics.
*
1. Importing of livestock
2. OPEN Question and Answers discussion about Aquarium Equipment.

Also if you would like to see something in particular at the event please feel free to post it (Corals, Frags, Dry-goods, Livestock, or Equipment)

Parking is underground and its FREE!!!!
There is a cafeteria where you can get food/drinks if you like

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There is also a give away to the FIRST 10 PEOPLE !!!!!!

First 10 people to the "Don't risk it, dip it!" sign at the *Incredible Aquarium* booth mentioning which type of coral Joseph puts in uncle Dave's aquarium in the video in this link below will receive a free 8oz bottle of Coral Rx.
IN THIS VIDEO! CLICK THE LINK
http://www.coralrx.com/


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

*FRAG MEET SCHEDULE*

12:00pm - Doors Open to the Public

2:00pm - First Guest speaker - Discussion about importing livestock

2:30pm - Second Guest Speaker - Open Discussion about Equipment

4:15pm - Raffle Items Drawing

5:00pm - End of Show


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Does anyone know how much was raised for charity?


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

around $400 don't remember the exact amount of top of my head. Mike will be sending it out shortly


----------



## Reef Hero (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow! Great work to all those involved!! Can't believe we can all have a great time, pickup some sweet corals, and still give some $$ to a charity...


----------

